# is mod3dscard a good site to buy from?



## PK-nae-nae (Jan 22, 2020)

thinking about buying a flashcard from them


----------



## notimp (Jan 22, 2020)

You lost at the internet.

HEY GUYZ! I HAVE QUICK QUESTION.

Do you want to know

- how statistics work?
- how accountability works on webshop businesses?
- how risk profiles work, when ordering from a small quantities piracy business overseas?

Do you want to -

- read Amazon reviews, and havent found any, so you are now asking people to write some up for you? All its missing is a poll now. 
--

Me imagining how this thread will continue:

"Yes be greatz!" Totally real an veryfied buyer.
"Never again!" Typical internet shopper.

If you have no experience with "a domain with webshop", maybe we could broaden the question, so more people could participate...

Is Amazon a good site to buy from?

Discuss.

edit: Here is how internet businesses work in the age of china doing the majority of high tech manufacturing and taobao and aliexpress being a thing (small and medium sized business economy f.e. in china). You send money, they send package. That part usually works (stuff usually is in stock as well since stocking risk is delegated to 'small individual businesses'). Accountability if stuff doesnt work - not so great. Service? Probably not. Margins for interacting with the customer usually arent there anymore.


----------



## PK-nae-nae (Jan 22, 2020)

what


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jan 22, 2020)

I purchased from there a couple of months ago (R4i plus and sky3ds/skydock). They have a system for paypal payment and communicate well. Four day delivery for US. Product is authentic and in original packaging.


----------



## notimp (Jan 22, 2020)

Site has no about us with a physical address. Site has no public legal address or owner listed (of course not).

Site is a web business, that piggybacks on the entrepreneural side of mass shipping.


> Add: Mod3dscard Store, Worldwide Stock located in both USA, FR and Asia



where small businesses will freight in stuff on their own risk, then try to sell stock and make profit. Business model "just to order flashcards from china" doesnt work (too small of a market), so its a mixed container of all sorts of goodies, and a specialiced web frontend for each "store" that sell parts of that container.

"Collaboration with maxconsole" means "we sent them a free sample, they accepted".

If the website is online for long or not - doesnt matter, this isnt a cost factor.

If one or 10 people on the internet respond to you service request will not help you in any way. Its fluff.

How do you go by reputation, in a world thats "mom and pa store 27" on taobao? How do you go by reputation in a business thats literally "shipped a container (mass order) into france once". And have a guy there that fullfills individual orders as they trickle in?

Risk is witch you, and stays with you, regardless is the actual answer here.

If le bob in france received an order from them once, and is happy - doesnt matter in the big picturee. If your decision model is based on "three positive mentions, and I'll buy" --- lets ask the following question in return:

Who has any incentive in prolonging your very simple mode of trying to ramp up the courage to send money to unknown business associate?

Who would be brazen enough to recommend a webshop with literally no names, no contact details, no addresses on the site? Who would be gullible enough to consider three random internet mentions on a board with pseudonymity a reason for action?

Global village tactics, in a highly globalized world.. 

But then again, the viability of the business model is based on the "general notion" that they will send out packages, when they get money. Otherwise people would post warnings, even in the most niche communities.

Which brings us to how many people do you think, hang out in a web forum to give others "I did it so it was right" advice on any webshop they ordered stuff from? Over the years. Vs. people who might angrily post 'didn't receive my order' postings when that happened.

So do you think your approach makes sense?

I need maybe 30 minutes to set up a website with a webshop. Maybe a week to get more conventional billing options ready (basically a front guy that acts as a fake company), and some expertise in international shipping schemes to pick my fullfillers in those three countries. Thats my business. Knowing, that if I'll ever get too big, I'll be a target and be shut down.

As I'm in the e-commerce sector, half of my risk is delegated to the postal system. And I'll have no expectation of repeat buyers, customer relationship building, or service fullfillment, since my company might be dismanteled in two years, if someone finds out where I'm hosting.

The one guy in france - I pay for "re-shipping" gets out on a misdemeanor charge, the end.

edit: But I sense, that you are looking for the one piracy paraphernalia vendor with REAL business ethics.  The one you can trust in.


----------



## Confusion_18 (Jan 22, 2020)

I recently got  a flashcart from them, they seem to be legit. I haven't had any issues with the flashcart so far


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Jan 22, 2020)

You know mod3dscard.com is also closed until Feb 1 due to chinese new year?


----------



## PK-nae-nae (Jan 22, 2020)

TurdPooCharger said:


> You know mod3dscard.com is also closed until Feb 1 due to chinese new year?


they have said that it doesn't apply to usps shipping


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 22, 2020)

PK-nae-nae said:


> they have said that it doesn't apply to usps shipping



Well if you trust that statement then what are you waiting for? Go ahead and order. I mean I have no idea why anyone in 2020 would bother with a flashcart, but what have you got to lose except your money?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Jan 22, 2020)

PK-nae-nae said:


> they have said that it doesn't apply to usps shipping


From their front page banner, you can clearly see it mentions 2020 New Year. While it does not explicitly state chinese new year, the dead giveaway are the dates between Jan 20 - 31. Here's the google result for chinese year and when it officially starts in 2020.

mod3dscard.com and other flashcart retailers will happily accept and process orders while they're on break. While USPS tracking numbers would be created and provided to their customers, major businesses will stay closed and nothing (specifically bulk discount items) gets shipped out of China until everyone finishes their holiday celebrations.

I shopped enough eBay, aliexpress, and digikey DealeXtreme (dx.com) to know the drill by now.


----------



## PK-nae-nae (Jan 22, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> Well if you trust that statement then what are you waiting for? Go ahead and order. I mean I have no idea why anyone in 2020 would bother with a flashcart, but what have you got to lose except your money?


ntrboot


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 4, 2020)

Site closed? I can't login.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)

larrypretty said:


> Site closed? I can't login.



On May 15th 2020, Nintendo filed a couple of lawsuits involving entities responsible for reselling devices used for the "sole purpose of which is to hack the Nintendo Switch video game console in order to allow people to play pirated video games." The first lawsuit is against a group of websites and their respective "John Doe" owners, for anxchip, axiogame, flashcarda, mod3dscards, nx-card, sxflashcard, txswitch, and usachips.


----------



## PK-nae-nae (Jun 16, 2020)

lol good thing i got one 4 months ago


----------



## Jeffreyz (Jul 10, 2020)

I think you'd better buy it at amazon


----------



## DupeDupex (Jul 22, 2020)

I purchase from amazon or if better deal, but almost 90% with them.


----------



## FacuuSSJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Can someone pass me a page that sends the sx core to the whole world? since I can't find any page that makes shipments to Argentina


----------



## colemanBro (Aug 28, 2020)

I bought something from them only once and was ok. I usually get everything from Amazon, much more convenient.


----------

